# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Mbushja e dhembeve gjate shtatzanise

## amerika1

Nje Shoqja Ime Eshte Shtatzan Dhe I Dhembin Dhembet I Ka Me Nerv Dy Po Ti Beje Ketu Ne Amerike Kushtojne Shume Nje Dhemb 1000$ Keshtu Qe Do Te Vije Ne Shqiperi,,,po A Mbushen Dhembet Kur Je Shtatzane,,,dhe A Duhet Te Udhetoje Me Avin Me Ndihmoni Qe Ti Jap Pergjigje

----------


## mia@

Une di qe mbushen. Kam mbushur per vete. Me zuri nje dhimje qe ishte e pamundur te duroja derisa sa te lindja . Le te veje te dentisti e ta pyes. Pyetja nuk eshte me leke. :perqeshje:  Duhet ti thote qe shte shtatezane. Mbushja e bardhe qe nuk demton femijen.

Sa per udhetimin me avion varet sa javeshe eshte. Me duket se pas javes se 36 nuk lejohet te udhetosh. Une kam udhetuar vet shtatezane. Kam qene  32-33 javeshe. Torture. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

dhembet mbushen, x-rays nuk duhet te besh.

----------


## prishtinase

*sa per udhetim un udhtova ne muajin e 8  pa problem    me british  nga usa   


mvaret edhe nga agjensioni sepse disa e kan te kufizuar *

----------


## Ksanthi

Mbushen .Per te hequr e di qe nuk hiqen.
Ashtu sic tha dhe mia le te veje dikush nga ju te pyesi tek dentisti se pyetja nuk kushton.

----------


## dardajan

> Nje Shoqja Ime Eshte Shtatzan Dhe I Dhembin Dhembet I Ka Me Nerv Dy Po Ti Beje Ketu Ne Amerike Kushtojne Shume Nje Dhemb 1000$ Keshtu Qe Do Te Vije Ne Shqiperi,,,po A Mbushen Dhembet Kur Je Shtatzane,,,dhe A Duhet Te Udhetoje Me Avin Me Ndihmoni Qe Ti Jap Pergjigje


Problemi  nuk  shtrohet  a  mbushen  dhembet  por  me  cfare  duhet  te  mbushen. Mund  te  them  qe  nuk duhet  ti  mbushi  me  asnje  lloj  metali sidomos  amalgama  me  merkur  eshte  shum  e  demshme  por  kushton  pak.  prandaj  mos  shiko  sa  kushton  por  me  cfar  i  mbush.  Te  gjitha  mbushjet  metalike  demtojne  shendetetin edhe  kur  nuk  je  shtatzane. Me  sa  di  une  ne  Shqiperi  materiali  i  mbushjes  eshte  i  cilesise  se  dobet  dhe  i  pa  certifikuar  dmth  ka  lloj  lloj  perzierjesh,  qe  mund  te  jene  te  demshme.
Perfundimisht  duhet  te  gjeje  ndonje  dentist  te  njohur  qe  te  mos  e  genjej  per  llojin  e materialit  mbushes.

----------


## ela11

me jepni ndonje informacion,,,,,kerkoj ndihmen tuaj

----------


## Vdekja

> me jepni ndonje informacion,,,,,kerkoj ndihmen tuaj


Aty ku eshte ne pyetje shendeti si i juaji dhe i femijes se juaj nuk behen pyetje ne forum por drejperdrejt tek personi kompetent !!!

Nese je shtatëzen me siguri qe duhesh me be kontrolla mujore qe jane te parapara nga gjinekologu dhe mund ta pyesesh ,dhe nese po ,mendoj se me lire te kushton rregullimine Usa se me pagu bilete udhtimi .


Sipas mendimit tim ,floket nuk lyhen ,nuk lyhet shtepia dhe as nuk nderrohet shtepia.

----------


## PINK

Pse c'a ndodh po u lye apo nderrua shtepia?

----------


## Vdekja

Pse nuk duhet lyer eshte shume lehte qe te logjikohet perse ,dmth aroma e lyerjes ndikon negativisht ne femijen edhe ndrrimi i ambientit poashtu.

----------


## TiaraT

Gjate shtazanise duhet konsumuar shume kalcium qe te mbroni dhembet.

----------

